# Question concernant le partage à domicile



## Herugul (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Admettons que j'ai une Apple TV 3, un Macbook Pro et un serveur NAS. (Tous sur le même réseau)
J'active le partage à domicile sur mon Macbook Pro.
Dans les préférences d'iTunes, je pointe vers un dossier iTunes Media situé sur le NAS.
Je vois donc mes musiques/films/séries tout à fait normalement sur mon Macbook Pro.

Ma question est la suivante : depuis mon Apple TV 3, est-ce que je verrais ma bibliothèque iTunes partagée depuis mon Macbook Pro ?

La logique voudrait que oui mais je préfère m'en assurer.
Et si oui, qu'en est-il des temps d'accès ?

Un grand merci aux personnes qui m'apporteront leurs lumières


----------



## Lauange (28 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Oui, ça fonctionne entre mon Pc et mon atv2. Par contre, le tel
Les temps d'accès son pas top, j'ai souvent des coupures entre l'atv et le Pc.


----------



## Herugul (28 Décembre 2012)

Niquel merci


----------

